# Green Phantom Refresh



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2018)

This is the bike I picked up in Atlanta last week. Looks a little crusty but I think will clean up nicely. V/r Shawn

What I started with

































Tear down and start clean-up and service


----------



## ballooney (Nov 3, 2018)

Now that you have it torn down...wanna ship it out west? LMK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 3, 2018)

Can any Phantom experts chime in on the rear reflector? I’ve owned a few nice original ‘49 & ‘50s over the years with this one installed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Can any Phantom experts chime in on the rear reflector? I’ve owned a few nice original ‘49 & ‘50s over the years with this one installed.



Good question--this is actually a Wald reflector. Funny thing is that there are no other holes other than the ones that match this reflector. I expected to see wholes for the large deluxe reflector but these holes are too close together for one of those. Looks like it has been there all its life. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 3, 2018)

Looking forward...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 4, 2018)

Great score!! Maybe this will motivate me to put mine back on the road. Have fun!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Can any Phantom experts chime in on the rear reflector? I’ve owned a few nice original ‘49 & ‘50s over the years with this one installed.




Ok here are some better pics of the relector. @bobcycles what do you say about this one? V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Good question--this is actually a Wald reflector. Funny thing is that there are no other holes other than the ones that match this reflector. I expected to see wholes for the large deluxe reflector but these holes are too close together for one of those. Looks like it has been there all its life. V/r Shawn





I've seen them on numerous Phantoms over the years.... I'd say they were on these
bikes since day one


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

My efforts today included the seat, frame, guard, other tank half, chain ring, handlebars, some misc stuff and getting the horn working. Got a bunch of stuff soaking too. Something interesting was that the head tube had been drilled for the shorter badges originally. @clueless1950 V/r Shawn


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks like it's cleaning up pretty good! What are you using on the paint and the rust?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 4, 2018)

My 'Schwinn phantoms: '52, '53, '54 and '55, fender braces are rivet-mounted.
This is the first I've seen nut & screw fender mounts like what you have on a phantom that looks original.
I have a '95 Schwinn phantom limited edition with similar nut & screw fender brace mounts. I always thought nut & screws mounts  was a
recent concept. Very interesting.
I like the green color on your Schwinn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

skiptoofer22 said:


> Looks like it's cleaning up pretty good! What are you using on the paint and the rust?




On the chrome I use 0000 steel wool followed by Brasso metal polish. The paint I'm using 0000 steel wool/WD40 very lightly and only where needed followed by Meguiars 205 Mirror Glaze polish and then sealed with Zymol cleaner wax. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> I've seen them on numerous Phantoms over the years.... I'd say they were on these
> bikes since day one




Really? I mean really, a Wald reflector on Schwinn's flagship model? Come on, probably a dealers off the self replacement for that big honking 3" piece that got smash or torn off since it was so dang BIG sticking way out from the fender on the sides.


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 4, 2018)

I’ve had a few with this Wald reflector and the one thing the bikes had in common is that they were the early models without a decal on the guard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd say that is more than just coincidence. Thanks for posting. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> I’ve had a few with this Wald reflector and the one thing the bikes had in common is that they were the early models without a decal on the guard.
> 
> View attachment 895603
> 
> ...




If it was factory installed the bottom hole would be the same diameter as the factory top hole. I say aftermarket add on.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 4, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> I’ve had a few with this Wald reflector and the one thing the bikes had in common is that they were the early models without a decal on the guard.
> 
> View attachment 895603
> 
> ...




One of the things that stands out for me are the rivet fender braces
which was used on Schwinns.




As opposed to the nut and screw fender brace mounts. Could these fenders/braces
also have been aftermarket items from that time?


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 4, 2018)

So, looks like we're all in agreement on our history revision. Namely:
- All early model Phantoms were produced without chainguard decals
- All early models utlized a Wald reflector that was mounted via 2 different diameter fender holes.

Furthermore, really early models can be distinguished from early models as noted below:
- Really early models:
     -  utilized hardware store round head machine screws and nuts to attach fender braces
    -  head of both upper and lower relector mounting screws were visible on outside of fender
- Early models:
    - utilized rivets to attach fender braces
    -  head of upper relector mounting screws was visible on outside of fender, and nut and washer were visible on outside of fender for lower reflector mounting                 screw

(Hey, just havin' a little fun)


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> So, looks like we're all in agreement on our history revision. Namely:
> - All early model Phantoms were produced without chainguard decals
> - All early models utlized a Wald reflector that was mounted via 2 different diameter fender holes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2018)

The screws and nuts on the braces are not factory. Both front and rear rivets were replaced at some point. I’m away on business this week but when I get home I’ll pull the rear reflector and see what it looks like. V/r Shawn


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 7, 2018)

I have a 1949 B - 6 that has the 3 holes in the headtube like this green phantom i thought someone had drilled another hole , is this factory i guess ?,  i dont know what is up with the head badge but you can see marks where the original badge went,  thanks guys !


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> I have a 1949 B - 6 that has the 3 holes in the headtube like this green phantom i thought someone had drilled another hole , is this factory i guess ?,  i dont know what is up with the head badge but you can see marks where the original badge went,  thanks guys !
> 
> View attachment 896860



Looks like that bike originally had a big Schwinn badge and someone changed it to a smaller badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ok thanks buddy


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 10, 2018)

Looking good Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> If it was factory installed the bottom hole would be the same diameter as the factory top hole. I say aftermarket add on.




Mine on top the one Maskadeo posted on bottom. Coincidence? I think not. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Away all week in Cali on business. Got after it a little more today. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Mine on top the one Maskadeo posted on bottom. Coincidence? I think not. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 899068
> View attachment 899070




No sense in drilling an over sized hole when adding a different reflector. I know I would only drill out the hole size needed, not a matching size hole. 

Did the Panthers come with this reflector?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Who knows why they did this. My guess is the fender was originally drilled with a single hole for a round reflector and when they decided to use the Wald drilled the second hole with a different bit. I've never seen a Panther with that reflector but I had never seen the Wald on a Phantom either. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Cold and nasty here today--kinda reminded me of my first ex-wife! One of my least favorite chores is cleaning spokes. But I got after it and serviced the hubs, cleaned the spokes and nipples, and re-laced and trued the wheels. I also had a semi crusty original tail light laying around that matches this bike pretty good. A few little things to do like repainting the headlight cover, trying to get the headlight to work, and servicing the pedals, and this puppy goes together! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Gett'n closer....


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 13, 2018)

Man that is one nice green phantom,  nice job !


----------



## Curtis68 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey Shawn,

How did you straighten out the rack so nicely?
Thank you,
PC


----------



## Sven (Nov 14, 2018)

Beautiful job!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Curtis68 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> How did you straighten out the rack so nicely?
> Thank you,
> PC



A few solid whacks with a body hammer did the trick! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Got the headlight working and painted the headlight cover. Just need to service the pedals and its done. Rides smooth as butter! V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2018)

Those aren't the waffle pedals that came on the bike are they?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Those aren't the waffle pedals that came on the bike are they?




Nope I changed to the standard Phantom pedals. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 22, 2018)

That came out great! I have a few to clean up are you for hire Shawn?!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 22, 2018)

As usual, your “refresh” is top notch. Always increases my knowledge base following your posts. 
What year is this? I just got a birthday year (1953) green Panther. Really like the color scheme on these!


----------



## jkent (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice job, but you should have cleaned the underside of those fenders. Your slipp'n on use.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2018)

jkent said:


> Nice job, but you should have cleaned the underside of those fenders. Your slipp'n on use.
> JKent




I considered it but I don't see it when riding and sometimes when you over clean something it ruins the overall look--or maybe I'm just lazy! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Before and After


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 22, 2018)

Really impressive job, Shawn. You can't keep a good Schwinn down!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 22, 2018)

Very nice work. Looks amazing love the green. 
 Hammerhead


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 29, 2018)

Great job!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 29, 2018)

NICE DETAILING JOB!


----------

